# Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I was low on Z6 detailing spray, so I figured I may as well use up my Zaino supply before attempting a brand switch this spring. Ordered ZFX, which should help me get through my remaining supply of Z pretty quick.  I guess next week I'll try a Zaino layering marathon. 

Also got the latest Griots catalog in the mail today. There may actually be a way for me to clear 1k worth of products.  Good advertising on their part, bad for my wallet.

I'm probably going to have to hire a detailer this spring. Without a garage, my habits are getting pretty ridiculous. 
:yikes: I could empty my wallet at Griot's, but where would I put it all?! 

Sigh.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you believe I got ZFX and haven't tried it yet? :tsk: I'll in a week or two though... :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Do you believe I got ZFX and haven't tried it yet? :tsk: I'll in a week or two though... :thumb: *


I have no doubt it's excellent stuff. It would really address the one big problem I hate about Zaino... cure time.

I hear ZFX comes in a kit that looks kinda like a mini drug lab.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I have no doubt it's excellent stuff. It would really address the one big problem I hate about Zaino... cure time.
> 
> I hear ZFX comes in a kit that looks kinda like a mini drug lab.  *


ZFX sounds like the name of a new cable channel from Fox...maybe it will be the new polymer channel :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *ZFX sounds like the name of a new cable channel from Fox...maybe it will be the new polymer channel :dunno: *


You can either receive ZFX, or all the regular cable channels ZFX is incompatible with everything else, but I hear the programming is quite excellent. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Also got the latest Griots catalog in the mail today. There may actually be a way for me to clear 1k worth of products.  Good advertising on their part, bad for my wallet.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to hire a detailer this spring. Without a garage, my habits are getting pretty ridiculous.
> :yikes: I could empty my wallet at Griot's, but where would I put it all?!
> ...


Better sell some of those software ideas you've been working on, the Griot's bill will probably match 2 car payments:yikes: If I were just a little closer I might apply for the detail job, but I don't think a) I could match your standards b) you wouldn't like my hourly rate

Why not buy a garage Al:dunno: Housing is cheap up here in the sticks and there is a train station in Etown so you could commute:thumb: But I fear if you were in the area Mrs. Phil would be  because a) we'd always be detailing our cars b) I'd be coming home smelling funny (jelly fish)


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'd be coming home smelling funny *


Shouldn't that be "funnier?" :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Why not buy a garage Al:dunno: Housing is cheap up here in the sticks and there is a train station in Etown so you could commute:thumb: But I fear if you were in the area Mrs. Phil would be  because a) we'd always be detailing our cars b) I'd be coming home smelling funny (jelly fish)  *


I need a house in the sticks like I need another M68 rim. Oh wait... I kinda do need another M68 (you know, to keep me going for another week...) 

Sadly it seems the more I pay, the smaller these places keep getting. I'm still weighing out property out in NYC, and there definitely aren't any attached garages there unless someone wants to loan me $10M for a nice townhouse. :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Shouldn't that be "funnier?" :dunno: *


What are you doing sniffing Phil?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



alee said:


> *
> I need a house in the sticks like I need another M68 rim. Oh wait... I kinda do need another M68 (you know, to keep me going for another week...)
> 
> Sadly it seems the more I pay, the smaller these places keep getting. I'm still weighing out property out in NYC, and there definitely aren't any attached garages there unless someone wants to loan me $10M for a nice townhouse. :thumb: *


Only $10M?? Guess your gonna live in the slums??

Why not park your car in your office? Ooops...sorry...forgot you don't have an office :tsk: My bad...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Shouldn't that be "funnier?" :dunno: *


Should have known you'd come back with something

I try to bath once a week but with the water shortage I'm skipping every other so I can was the car.:thumb: Actually I think I'll leave at lunch today and go home and Blitz. Vexed car looked so much nicer than Al's I thought I'd give it a try


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



alee said:


> *
> What are you doing sniffing Phil? *


If you drive through E-town you only smell two things...manure...and Phil :dunno: At least that's what the locals said it was??


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



alee said:


> *
> What are you doing sniffing Phil? *


He got that second hand from his sister:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Only $10M?? Guess your gonna live in the slums??*


Gotta start somewhere. We'll work our way up to the $100M places in a year or so. :thumb:


> *Why not park your car in your office? Ooops...sorry...forgot you don't have an office :tsk: My bad...  *


My life keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Only $10M?? Guess your gonna live in the slums??
> 
> Why not park your car in your office? Ooops...sorry...forgot you don't have an office :tsk: My bad...  *


:lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If you drive through E-town you only smell two things...manure...and Phil :dunno: At least that's what the locals said it was??  *


Actually you smell chocolate (they make M&Ms here) and manure...maybe you should be careful about the M&Ms:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Vexed car looked so much nicer than Al's I thought I'd give it a try *


Suddenly I'm itching all over. Must... wash... car...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Vexed car looked so much nicer than Al's I thought I'd give it a try *


Al's face when he read that :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



alee said:


> *Sadly it seems the more I pay, the smaller these places keep getting. *


I know what you mean, the previous Business Mgr. from my wife's school is building a home in Bucks county for ~400k, the same home here would be ~225k. :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> He got that second hand from his sister:yikes: *


My sister is around detailing chemicals all day...even manure probably smells pleasant to her


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> My sister is around detailing chemicals all day...even manure probably smells pleasant to her  *


that explains why we got "along" so well:angel:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I know what you mean, the previous Business Mgr. from my wife's school is building a home in Bucks county for ~400k, the same home here would be ~225k. :yikes: *


Some parts of Bucks are getting very high...$500K+ is the norm now in some townships...$1M+ homes aren't unusual anymore...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Some parts of Bucks are getting very high...$500K+ is the norm now in some townships...$1M+ homes aren't unusual anymore... *


And indoor plumbing is still optional...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bought ZFX, got the latest Griot's catalog*



alee said:


> *
> And indoor plumbing is still optional...  *


But come standard w/ *3 CAR Garages * that are heated and have multiple storage shelves for cleaning products.

Interested Al?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Alee, what is the cure time for Zaino? I believe the carnauba based waxes like Zaino or P21S is about 12-24 hours depending on the weather...could be wrong though. I usually dump 2 coats of wax on with Carnauba. Anymore than that your just waxing the wax!  (After thought, I guess a thicker coat of wax could be better, but hey, on a "every 3-4 month schedule" seems like a waste of time)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Alee, what is the cure time for Zaino? *


Typically 24 hours cure time for Zaino. It can be buffed off after an hour, but you aren't supposed to put on another layer until 24 hrs later.

ZFX reduces cure time to 20 min. So by the time you're done with the car, you can start buffing off. Once you're done buffing off, can start in with the second layer immediately.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Typically 24 hours cure time for Zaino. It can be buffed off after an hour, but you aren't supposed to put on another layer until 24 hrs later.
> 
> ZFX reduces cure time to 20 min. So by the time you're done with the car, you can start buffing off. Once you're done buffing off, can start in with the second layer immediately. *


So now w/ ZFX we know that on a typical Saturday you will only have to spend 6 hours on Zaino, but of course there is another hour for prewash, 1.5 hours for wheels (hey you have 11 so this may be a low estimate), 20 minutes drying time, and 2 hours in the Emergency Room for those "unexpected" expected injuries

Are you feeling the Love today:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Are you feeling the Love today:dunno: *


I'm having a mild buying crisis today. I went to bed thinking about upgrading my navigation system to the 2002 one, and since I woke up this morning, I've been having this fight with myself trying decide if I should do it.

It's a lot of money for a cosmetic gain... but it sure looks nice and would be another step towards upgrading my 01 spec coupe to an 02. 

Plus I need SOMETHING to do while waiting for my next fix of Z to arrive.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Alee, what is the cure time for Zaino? *


Sorry Rip but there is no cure for Zaino...except shock treatment..but that doesn't seem to be working on Al :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I'm having a mild buying crisis today. I went to bed thinking about upgrading my navigation system to the 2002 one, and since I woke up this morning, I've been having this fight with myself trying decide if I should do it.
> 
> It's a lot of money for a cosmetic gain... but it sure looks nice and would be another step towards upgrading my 01 spec coupe to an 02.
> ...




Al take 2 more Prozac and hold off on the upgrade. A lot of $ for cosmetic update IMO.

Why not just hold off for the ultimate update.....*//M* y $.02


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Sorry Rip but there is no cure for Zaino...except shock treatment..but that doesn't seem to be working on Al :tsk: *


Hmm...shock treatment, would that be equivelent to a flock of bird crapping on his finish?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Hmm...shock treatment, would that be equivelent to a flock of bird crapping on his finish?
> 
> ...


:lmao:

BINGO for our good friend from Washington:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Why not just hold off for the ultimate update.....//M y $.02 *


Oh that would take so much discipline


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I've been having this fight with myself trying decide if I should do it.
> *


So not only do you have OCD but you have multiple personality disorder...who knew :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *So not only do you have OCD but you have multiple personality disorder...who knew :dunno: *


I thought I already introduced you to my other side, Ryan...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Hmm...shock treatment, would that be equivelent to a flock of bird crapping on his finish?
> 
> ...


I won't say anything about that since I had the Canadian Goose Air Force carpet bomb my car yesterday    Anyone have a shotgun I can borrow


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I won't say anything about that since I had the Canadian Goose Air Force carpet bomb my car yesterday    Anyone have a shotgun I can borrow  *


:lmao:

I doubt the Quakers would smile upon your plan:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I thought I already introduced you to my other side, Ryan...  *


I thought you stalked vexed not TD


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> I doubt the Quakers would smile upon your plan:dunno: *


Even Billy Penn himself would want to shoot these F'n big rats with wings if he saw what they did to my car


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I have no doubt it's excellent stuff. It would really address the one big problem I hate about Zaino... cure time.
> 
> I hear ZFX comes in a kit that looks kinda like a mini drug lab.  *


Yup. That's right. Disappointing, considering the price... :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I was trying to be nice, the actual quote was oh little guy, oh little guy, ooooooooh little guy Was that it? *


Oh shit...that means she has been messing with jelly fish boy


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Oh shit...that means she has been messing with jelly fish boy  *


:lmao: :lmao: 
Sorry to have the one to break it to you.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> Sorry to have the one to break it to you. *


Little Asian bastard...probably using some high tech toy on her 

:lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Little Asian bastard...probably using some high tech toy on her
> 
> :lmao: *


Maybe be got the Porter Cable and did not tell us.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Maybe be got the Porter Cable and did not tell us.  *


I guess that would be better than the blender  Damn him for being such a nerd!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I guess that would be better than the blender  Damn him for being such a nerd!  *


Jellyfish in the blender:dunno: 
I can't get him to bite on my garage pix.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I can't get him to bite on my garage pix. *


That's because right now he is playing with one of his nerd toys....seriously...I just got an e-mail from him a few minutes ago :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That's because right now he is playing with one of his nerd toys....seriously...I just got an e-mail from him a few minutes ago :dunno: *


Tell him that I expected him to look at it and tell me he recognized it from his stalking.:yikes:

BTW I gave blood today to prove that I am human.:thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> BTW I gave blood today to prove that I am human.:thumb: *


There is no proof in that...you may have just sucked the lifeblood out a client minutes before and just passed some through the needle.
:tsk: :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> There is no proof in that...you may have just sucked the lifeblood out a client minutes before and just passed some through the needle.
> :tsk: :tsk: *


Damn you guys are tough. 
One of the questions was *Have you eaten any jellyfish in the last two years*:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> One of the questions was Have you eaten any jellyfish in the last two years:dunno: *


LMAO!!! :lmao:

OK...that cracked me up!! :lmao: I'm in my office laughing like a mental patient...which come to think of it isn't that unusual 

Time for me to get out of here... :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> BTW I gave blood today to prove that I am human.:thumb: *


Now that I have had time to think about it...I should have said:

Now you know how your clients feel when they leave your office


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Little Asian bastard...probably using some high tech toy on her
> 
> :lmao: *


I hear a little jealousy in your voice, is it because he's w/ her or because you want some one to use the nerd toy on you:yikes: :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *That's because right now he is playing with one of his nerd toys....seriously...I just got an e-mail from him a few minutes ago :dunno: *


I got it to work! :thumb:

Who knew smart card readers could be used like "that"


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I got it to work! :thumb:
> 
> Who knew smart card readers could be used like "that"  *


DIY and pics are a must for this one


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> DIY and pics are a must for this one *


*NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!*

It is a smart card reader...which means you INSERT the card...which means Al used it on himself... :yikes: 

Do you really want pics of that :yikes: :tsk:  :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I hear a little jealousy in your voice, is it because he's w/ her or because you want some one to use the nerd toy on you:yikes: :dunno: *


No jealousy here, I know she can't stand the smell of jellyfish...so far Ann is the only woman on the planet who can deal with that...

Al...she's a keeper :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is a smart card reader...which means you INSERT the card...which means Al used it on himself... :yikes:
> ...


Please I just ate.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Please I just ate. *


Peanut butter and jellyfish?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Peanut butter and jellyfish?  *


Ewwwww. 
Mexican food:thumb:


----------

